# Autosmart ALI



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

whilst using ALI on the wheels on my truck i happened to try a small bit on some of the aluminium 5 bar and did an incredible job, 

the fuel tanks are also aluminium and i just wanted to know whether it would be safe to use?

anyone actually know the specs on safe usage?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Forget the original post, found the safety sheet. 

Sure the tanks aluminium alloy, should be safe as long as i dont do it very often and rinse well


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep use with caution on this one it's strong stuff, works fast so no need to leave it hanging around for ages:thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea learned that one the hard way, think ill have to work and rinse one wheel at a time since i sprayed all 12 wheels and went back to the first but by the time i got back round to about the 5th or 6th it had dried in or whatever it is that it does but it wasnt as effective :\


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Morning Ali is v effective but also needs to be treated with EXTREME caution as it is a hydroflouric acid. 

Read the SDS carefully and follow all the H&S advice to the letter. Wear the PPE, don't spray it and please ensure that you have a tube of the antidote gel, just in case the worst happens.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Evo also gets really good results on tanks btw.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Evo also gets really good results on tanks btw.


the evo compounds?

do you have a pdf of the safety sheet for ALI


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tank. said:


> the evo compounds?
> 
> do you have a pdf of the safety sheet for ALI


Yep the Evo compounds. I'll try and get some photos for you at Truckfest of it in action. 
Link below is to our COSHH information on the Autosmart website. Let me know if you have a problem.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/COSHH Information.html


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry daft question but what do you mean by "dont spray it"? Whats the correct method of application?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not a daft question at all. With Ali, you brush it on. 

Just a thought - it is ALI you have isn't it and not Ali Shine?????


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

defo ALI, was told to be super super careful with it, got it though a valeter friend before i got in touch with my local retailer, who said one of the few products he couldnt really sell me was ALI, oops 

well thats where ive been going wrong, no more spraying it on


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tank. said:


> defo ALI, was told to be super super careful with it, got it though a valeter friend before i got in touch with my local retailer, who said one of the few products he couldnt really sell me was ALI, oops
> 
> well thats where ive been going wrong, no more spraying it on


And count your fingers and toes. It works brilliantly but needs to be treated with the utmost caution.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been using AS Ali-Shine wheel cleaner to de rust components on my 205 restore....works a treat leaves anything rust free and bare metal


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have been using AS Ali-Shine wheel cleaner to de rust components on my 205 restore....works a treat leaves anything rust free and bare metal


99% of the time Ali Shine is strong enough for the job - and is a lot safer for the user. We really only recommend that you use Ali if you know what you are doing and have found that Ali Shine isn't up to the job.


----------

